
Show HN: Zero latency networked snake game - slicedbrandy
https://github.com/tomarrell/snake
======
slicedbrandy
G'day folks!

I built a zero client-perceived latency snake game that runs remotely,
supporting concurrent players.

Specifically this is implemented using the "validator" adapter. The idea is
that the server delivers a signed token to the client including the positions
of the fruits, and the starting position of the snake. The client must then
record its tick movements (x, y) until it reaches one of the fruit. These are
then sent back to the server, which instantaneously runs the given simulation
to check that all moves are legal. This process then repeats with a newly
generated fruit and token.

You can see a demo of this functionality on my site:
[https://tomarell.com](https://tomarell.com)

